# Red Friday-Suppport The Troops- Kitchener/Waterloo- Friday- October 24 2008



## Bruce Monkhouse (19 Oct 2006)

The City Of Waterloo and the Parents Support Group of Kitchener present:

SUPPORT OUR TROOPS RALLY!

When:  Friday Oct 20 from 12pm  to 1pm

Where: Behind the city hall in Waterloo at the cenotaph.

Why: To support out troops by wearing red.

Wear Red Homepage

Just saw this on my favourite night shift radio station, KICX 106 in Waterloo.
I plan on getting up early and heading over,...........any other takers?   
[You RIM guys know who I mean ]


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (19 Oct 2006)

http://www.kicx106.com/index.php?set_language=en&cccpage=supporttroops


----------



## Devlin (19 Oct 2006)

Count me in Bruce sending a note to Whiskey right now...


----------



## Brat56 (19 Oct 2006)

I'm going...between my bus runs! Would like to meet you all!


----------



## RHFC_piper (19 Oct 2006)

I'll be there.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (19 Oct 2006)

Two things....I don't know Waterloo very well. What would be a good RV?

...and I sent kicx106 a thank you e-mail late last night from work and recieved this a while ago,

From ; DSchneider@KICXFM.COM
Bruce…

It is an honour to do it.

You’re Welcome and thank you
Dave Schneider

a nice touch of class.


----------



## Devlin (19 Oct 2006)

I'm new to the city myself....and let's just say the city planners (if you can call them that) must have been rip roaring drunk when they layed out the roads in this town.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (19 Oct 2006)

They follow the old Mennonite cart paths....


----------



## RHFC_piper (19 Oct 2006)

What kind oF RV Location are you looking for? There are a great many pubs in the area (walking distance), and theres a coffee shop just up the road from the city hall (towards Waterloo town quare).

I have to head up to the Kitchener armouries in a few, I could recce the uptown area for a suitable location. Just let me know what kind of place you want to meet at.


----------



## RHFC_piper (19 Oct 2006)

Heres a quick map of some locations.







The red dot is where the rally will be (city hall)
The Black dot between City hall and Waterloo town square is a coffee shop... don't know the name, but I'll recce it today.
The Blue dot is a basement pub off of princes street called McMullens (good wings/pizza and beer deals)
The Green dot is a Scottish pub, Fox and the Fiddle, off of king street. Right beside the Fox is an Irish pub called Failte (unofficial pub of the Cpl. For life club of the RHFC)

Those are just some suggestions... all with in walking distance

Cheers,

- Piper


----------



## Devlin (19 Oct 2006)

RHFC_Piper:

Those sound like good suggestions, I am stuck in meetings right up until 12:00 noon but will try and duck out early to get down to the rally location in time.


----------



## Brat56 (19 Oct 2006)

On Erb St. in front of Waterloo Town Square is Angies Kitchen...not Licensed...beside that in the Atrium is the Duke of Wellington on King St.& Bridgeport Rd. is the Huether Hotel...the place is a landmark...if you need more info...pm me and I will give you my # and may have a few more suggestions.


----------



## Brat56 (19 Oct 2006)

I guess I should mention that you need to be on the look-out and get out of the way of the Mennonite Horse & Buggy's in downtown Waterloo...the nags are a tad skittish at times!!!


----------



## RHFC_piper (19 Oct 2006)

Brat56 said:
			
		

> On Erb St. in front of Waterloo Town Square is Angies Kitchen...not Licensed...beside that in the Atrium is the Duke of Wellington on King St.& Bridgeport Rd. is the Huether Hotel...the place is a landmark...if you need more info...pm me and I will give you my # and may have a few more suggestions.



The Huether would be a good choice... pretty close. But which restaurant / pub in the Huether;
The Lion Brewery
The Barley Works or
Cafe 1842.

Angie's Kitchen would work too.. bit more of a walk, but good eats.

There are just too many places up town...  which reminds me, that coffee shop on the corner (black dot on the map; last post) isn't there anymore...   So there really isn't anything super close.  Oh well.


----------



## Cloud Cover (19 Oct 2006)

Devlin- i'll try, but this GSG thing is driving me %#%% nuts and that little fucker BG did it again today.

Whiskey


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (19 Oct 2006)

OK.  Just found out as I was leaving for work that the young un's have a PD day tomorrow so if there is to be an RV it must be 'kid-friendly'. How far of a walk is it from the Waterloo Town Square Mall?


----------



## RHFC_piper (19 Oct 2006)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> How far of a walk is it from the Waterloo Town Square Mall?



About a block.. maybe 5 min walk for a guy with a cane a shrapnel in his legs... or two minutes for a normal human. (I'm allowed to joke.. its my shrapnel)


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (20 Oct 2006)

I will check again when I get up but it looks like I will be shooting for the Town Square as my RV.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (20 Oct 2006)

Got my 3 hours sleep....on my way.


----------



## Devlin (20 Oct 2006)

Apologies for the no show folks but things were a little (ok extremely) crazy at work couldn't get away...maybe a Tri Cities Get together is in order sometime soon


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (21 Oct 2006)

Small but intimate gathering, met  RHFC_piper and chatted with some others. The father of Braun Woodfield was there, along with quite a few other parents. Thanks to the local media, specifically CHYM-FM, who were all around and supplied the PA trailer.

Left some copies of the latest "Ruxted" editorial with the organizing group for thier reading pleasure.
Canadian Peace Alliance and Supporters Mislead Canada

Thanks to all whom attended.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (21 Oct 2007)

http://www.kicx106.com/index.php?set_language=en&cccpage=supporttroops

RED FRIDAY RALLY - FRIDAY OCTOBER 26th - 12pm to 1pm at the Waterloo Cenotaph (behind Waterloo City Hall on Regina Street)  There will be a charity barbeque courtesy of M&M MEATS with proceeds to WOUNDED WARRIORS.  Come sign the banner.  Wear red and show your support!


I won't be at this one as I will be at work, however I encourage all those who can to show how much we care.
Thanks to the local country station KICX 106.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (26 Oct 2007)

Just a reminder for those in the KW area...............................


----------



## proudnurse (15 Nov 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> ...and I sent kicx106 a thank you e-mail late last night from work and recieved this a while ago,
> 
> From ; DSchneider@KICXFM.COM
> Bruce…
> ...



That's a nice update Bruce! +1 to KICX 106! They are also one of my personal favourites to listen to also. Never a week goes by also, that I haven't heard them mention to listeners 'Wear Red on Friday'

~Rebecca


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (16 Nov 2007)

Funny you should post to this tonight...just got back from Megaprize, Emerson Drive and the Wilkinsons were just fantastic.......

and Jeremy Smith keeps saying he plans on joining up here.

EDIT:
Gee, Rebecca...guess I should have thought of you for the 2 extra tickets I had when my friends cancelled...sorry. :-[


----------



## proudnurse (16 Nov 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Funny you should post to this tonight...just got back from Megaprize, Emerson Drive and the Wilkinsons were just fantastic.......
> 
> and Jeremy Smith keeps saying he plans on joining up here.
> 
> ...



That would have been fabulous! Emerson Drive are one of my fave bands. Guess I'll have to listen to the radio station this morning and remember, Bruce forgot about me "sigh"

Glad you had a nice time, it wouldn't have worked for me to be able to go anyways so that's alright ;D

~Rebecca


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (4 Oct 2008)

I'm working in Brampton until 1830 but I plan on being there if all goes according to plan.

I'm easy to spot,.....I'll have on my favourite Don Johnson jacket. :king:


Red Friday Rally
When: October 24, 2008 
Where: 

Families of Canadian Soldiers In Afghanistan will be holding their 3rd annual Red Friday Rally on Friday October 24 from 7 pm to 8 pm at the Waterloo Cenotaph on Regina St. (beside the Waterloo City Hall).  A charity BBQ with all funds raised going to the KW Poppy Fund.  For more information please call 519-884-2723

PS: On 570 News they said it would be 7-9, not just until 8:00.


----------



## leroi (4 Oct 2008)

I'm going! I'm off that day.
Thanks for posting this Bruce.


----------



## Rocketryan (5 Oct 2008)

I'm not on BMQ that weekend so if I can get a ride there I'll definitely go


----------

